# HILFE ! Welche Farbe



## Sabsi (17. September 2016)

Huhu 
Ich denke mein Anliegen is ein typisches Frauen Problem. 
Bei der Suche nach einem passenden Fully haben wir gemerkt das alte von meinem freund passt perfekt. So jetzt muss einiges erneuert werden . Und da es komplett schwarz ist bis auf die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer compression knöpfe fallen die eben auf. 
Damit fällt mein gewünschtes lila wohl flach. 
Blau oder Rot ?
Und habt ihr villt tipps für Hersteller 
Aktiell such ich farbige Griffe und Pedale. 
Aber man weiß ja nie was Anfällt soll dann ja auch der gleiche Farbton sein 

LG und Danke im Voraus.


----------



## sport.frei (17. September 2016)

Sixpack hat alle Farben. Von Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze bis Pedale usw...
Aber lieber dezente farbige Details als viel zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2016)

Außerdem kann man/frau die Knöpfe umeloxieren lassen.


----------



## Tony- (18. September 2016)

Meins war komplett schwarz, dem Habe ich ein Paar Blaue Farbakzente verpasst:






Sont gibt es noch Bunte Sattelstützen, Lenker, Vorbauten, Ventilkappen, Kabelbinder, Schnellspanner usw...


----------



## karmakiller (13. November 2016)

Bin zwar etwas spät dran ,aber woher hast du die Felgen-Decals ?


----------



## Tony- (13. November 2016)

Klebefolie von Idee


----------



## sport.frei (13. November 2016)

Und sabsi, wie sieht dein bike jetzt aus?


----------



## Sabsi (13. November 2016)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Und sabsi, wie sieht dein bike jetzt aus?



huhu... ja der plan hat sich geändert..
spontan verliebt. und das andere vetkauft...


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. November 2016)

wow schön 

da ist weniger dran zu tun um es farblich aufzupeppen ... schön eloxierte Pedale wären (hellblau/türkis) wären noch was... evntl. Spacer und oder die Abdeckkappe vom Steuerrohr passend.

wenn bei mir mal geld übrig ist werd ich (gewicht egal) Racface Atlas Kurbeln und Lenker in blau verbauen... die sind einfach soo schön


----------



## xSophie (1. Dezember 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> wow schön
> 
> da ist weniger dran zu tun um es farblich aufzupeppen ... schön eloxierte Pedale wären (hellblau/türkis) wären noch was... evntl. Spacer und oder die Abdeckkappe vom Steuerrohr passend.
> 
> wenn bei mir mal geld übrig ist werd ich (gewicht egal) Racface Atlas Kurbeln und Lenker in blau verbauen... die sind einfach soo schön



Hipsters..
Am besten noch neon grüne Felgen und rosa Unterbodenbeleuchtung


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. Dezember 2016)

Rosa unterbodenbeleuchtung vieleicht 

ne im ernst... ich hab auch ein Schwarzes Rad erwischt, so wie Sabsi es befürchtet hat ... auf dauer ist das einfach sooo langweilig anzusehen.
Hab schon überlegt es umzulackieren... Petrol mit Lila oder evtl. ein ganz bisschen Magenta fänd ich schön.

... und Orange Schwarz ist schön, aber irgendwie wär mir das so ein klein bisschen zu sehr Männerrad.
... und überhaupt so ein bisschen ne eigene Note gehört mMn einfach dazu... soll ja aber auch leute geben die in so nem sterilen Hochglanzhaus wohnen können... ich hab lieber ne gesunde menge Holz und gemütliches Chaos um mich herrum.
Jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (1. Dezember 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ... ich hab lieber ne gesunde menge Holz und gemütliches Chaos um mich herrum.
> Jedem das seine



Auch da kann geholfen werden


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2016)

Dein Neues 

selber geschnitzt


----------



## Bettina (1. Dezember 2016)

Ist das mit Mittelmotor? 


mtbbee schrieb:


> Auch da kann geholfen werden


----------

